# Wi-Fi Notebook Samsung NP-N150



## Bemep (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello. I have a problem with wi-fi notebook samsung np-n150.

```
uname -v
```


```
FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #3: Fri Jul 15 19:59:59 IRKST 2011     denis@netbook:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/netbook
```


```
pciconf -lvbc
```


```
none1@pci0:5:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x7179144f chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf0100000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 09[58] = vendor (length 120)
    cap 05[48] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[d0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 1 non-fatal 2 corrected
ecap 0002[13c] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 0000defffff74ced
ecap 0004[16c] = unknown 1
```

Prompt me what to do. thanks


----------



## pbd (Jul 26, 2011)

There are many threads on this forum solving issues with Broadcom wifi. Have you already tried some steps recommended in them?

Also, are you familiar with Handbook section describing wireless networking in general?


----------



## Bemep (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes. I tried to use ndisgen. Computer or panic, or nothing happened.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 8, 2011)

ndis is a last resort.  Try bwn(4) first.


----------



## tank (Oct 21, 2011)

Make sure you try ndisgen on drivers intended for Windows XP (not Windows 7)


----------

